

GoLang 1.1 Updated With Race Detector - signa11
http://www.drdobbs.com/web-development/google-updates-go-open-source-language/240155311

======
signa11
the manual <http://golang.org/doc/articles/race_detector.html> describes it in
some more detail.

edit-1 : i guess, erlang's approach of immutability seems much better than any
heuristic that conjured up to compensate for inherent un-safety in the
language.

